# Need ideas for wall covering



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I like this one that a member here submitted a link to. I don't remember who it was. Maybe the individual can step forward and take the credit.

Bust (fake) holes in your walls! Cheap! - HauntForum.com


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, those fake holes look great! Some people are just so creative.


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Here's what I do to cover walls. I go to Home depot and get the boxes of industrial trash bags. They've been running about 50 bags for 8 to $10 dollars. I cut the bags open (down each side) it makes them about 8 feet long. I hang these on the walls. They are about 40 inches wide and two boxes (100 bags) covers a lot of area. Then with that as the back drop, I put anything I need for additional effects over the plastic. Works great and not as expensive as the rolls. Easy to use and store. They are light weight, so I use a push pin in each corner at the top and have no mess or damage to walls.

Oh, see my pic album here of parties to see what I mean. Hope this helped.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

You can buy rolls of black plastic at party city for like 36" wide x 300 foot for around $15.00 i think.


----------



## arjohnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Elza said:


> Here's what I do to cover walls. I go to Home depot and get the boxes of industrial trash bags...


Do you think though that the hall may have problems with the plastic being a fire hazard? That is my main concern, and I don't want to ask in case it draws attention to us!!



scream1973 said:


> You can buy rolls of black plastic at party city for like 36" wide x 300 foot for around $15.00 i think.


My only issue with this suggestion is that we already have paper that is 36" wide, and it was very time-consuming to have to put three layers of paper (36+36+36) in order to fill the 9' wall space.

I also really wonder if I am stressing more than I should about this, maybe I should just do the plastic sheeting and play dumb if the hall confronts me on it!!   

Thanks for your help!


----------



## harrison36 (Sep 4, 2007)

i have used the plastic stuff from party city in the past, its good if theres no wind like inside. another thing is most people arent 9 feet tall so maybe you could get away with 2 rows( 6 feet). but if it were me id do all 3 rows, you only have to do it once ayear.


----------



## mryantaylor (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw this one guy in a party magazine feature who cut silhouettes of creatures, people, spiders, etc. out of black paper and didn't bother covering all of the wall. It was a nice effect.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

If you have more budget you can go with black landscaping fabric.. You can get it in assorted widths.. I have some that is 30 feet wide by 200 feet long but its not a cheap thing


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm using black landscape fabric this year. I found a 6 foot by 300 foot roll of pretty tough stuff for $170. It's tear resistant, matte and extremely light. I hope this will work well for me. 

If anyone wants black _fabric_ here's a link to 5 foot by 330 feet for $214. I got a sample and it's pretty thin which is why I went with the black landscaping fabric:
Broadcloth, Cotton Broadcloth Fabrics, Solid Cotton


----------



## arjohnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Terra said:


> I'm using black landscape fabric this year. I found a 6 foot by 300 foot roll of pretty tough stuff for $170. It's tear resistant, matte and extremely light. I hope this will work well for me.
> 
> If anyone wants black _fabric_ here's a link to 5 foot by 330 feet for $214. I got a sample and it's pretty thin which is why I went with the black landscaping fabric:
> Broadcloth, Cotton Broadcloth Fabrics, Solid Cotton


Where did you find the 6' x 300' roll? The widest one I could find at Home Depot was 4'.

I did end up buying a box of plastic....100' x 10' for around $60. I will probably need at least 2 of these, and I do need to go get the dimensions for the hall. I am thinking I can tuck it into the frames for the ceiling tiles, and even use black binder clips if needed, to hold it up there. Set up and take down on the walls should be much simpler than the 3 layers of 36" paper we used last year!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

At my neighborhood nursery they have a commercial section where they carry the *really* big 6 foot rolls. They even had two types to choose from, this woven type that had a fuzzy side and then the stuff I got. Perhaps check with a commercial landscape supplier in your area.


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure if it is in the budget plan...What about either "Dorp" or "Beef Netting" to cover your walls???

Dorp:









Beef Netting:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh wow! I never even thought of using dorp (_erosion netting_) and layering it with shredded cheesecloth. Whooie, the light bulb went seriously on over my head!


----------

